# Holes in Divider



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi everybody,

I'm going to put a divider in my 20g tank, but I'm thinking about getting endlers. I've heard of people making dividers with holes in them, so that small fish can go through but bettas can't. 

How big/small can I make the holes? 

Obviously I want something the endlers can fit through, but I don't want my betta getting stuck/hurt trying to get through. Would narrower work? Bettas seem rounder than other fish...

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I was just thinking of the same thing. I'm going to divide my 10 gallon for two female bettas but I also have a school of neon tetras that are in there already (right now it's a sorority and not divided). So I once heard of someone who divided a tank for the bettas but made holes large enough for smaller fish to pass through. I think it's more risky with female bettas because they're smaller, though.
Sorry, I'm kind of just thinking out loud, but I'm subscribing to this thread to see what others say.


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

Bump

I'm surprised nobody has said anything....I think quite a few people do this.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

My male betta, Cho, got stuck in a decoration that had a small hole in it that was about a quarter of an inch wide and about a cm long. His head fit through, but he got wedged in on his belly & it was pretty scary. I can't imagine how big a hole would have to be for one of the smaller fish to swim through safely, yet small enough for a betta not to try to get through, especially if he's swimming fast, maybe chasing after that little fish. I imagine it'd work better if it was a dumbo betta. This is definitely an interesting question. I'd never even heard of this before.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

I tried this and it ended horribly.... Divided tank with two bettas and a couple of small holes for rosie red minnows to get through. Granted rosies are a bit bigger than endlers, but they were still young so they weren't that big. My bettas were very large in body size and 2 years old.

I made sure the holes were small enough that there was _no way_ my bettas could slip through..... I was wrong. After watching a movie, I went in my room to find one betta had slipped through the hole and the two were going at each other. -.- Who knows for how long. The one who slipped through _was_ known for trying to find every way possible to fight another fish... he was very aggressive. The other betta was much calmer and never wanted to fight back. But, there was no other way through or over or under the divider.

My bettas were about 9mm in diameter and the holes were exactly 6mm with NO give to them. I don't know, maybe I'm just dumb. lol But I never imagined my huge betta could fit through such a small hole.


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm actually making a divided section of my tank to protect my betta's fins from an ADF that thinks they are made of bloodworms ]= plus I figure a section without a betta will make the endlers feel safer. 

I'm sorry about your two fish ]= 

I might try 5mm, since if he does slip through it's not as bad as in your situation (although I can't imagine how), but it does seem big enough for endlers.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Ah, I see. Yea, it might work out better for you then since your betta won't be so tempted to get to the other side since there's no other betta there. lol


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Good luck! I'd love to see some pictures before you put the dividers back in.


----------

